# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ηλεκτρική σκούπα δε ρουφάει όπως παλιά

## setes

Έχω μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα philips η οποία όταν ήταν καινούργια τραβούσε πολύ πιο δυνατά. Ο σωλήνας δεν έχει κάποιο εμπόδιο και το φίλτρο είναι καθαρό. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από στροφές και ακουστικά πως το βλέπεις ? μειωμένο?

----------


## qsd330

ποια εχεις ? οι περισσοτερες στο πισω μερος εχουν ενα ακομα φιλτρο χεπα δεν φαινεται ευκολα ριξε μια ματια.

----------

